# Vote: Favourite flavour profile(s)



## GMacDiggity (22/12/16)

Hello,

So I am very interested in what everyone finds to be their favourite flavour profiles. Seems as if there is such a wide array of juice covering all sorts of flavours and I am just intrigued to see if there is a clear winner .

I've allowed everyone to *choose 2 profiles *so that way you don't have to go through the internal turmoil of only choosing one! 

*Edit: *In my infinite wisdom  I have not included Candy type things  as an option... (Thanks @Andre for the heads up) If you are partial to a Candy vape then *please post Candy* in the thread and by the magic of counting I will post the results including candy! This goes for any other profile you feel has not made its way to the poll above. (See the base of this post for a running count of 'extra' votes!

I have tried to include as many options as possible for the profiles while not putting crazy detail, and the site won't let me use more so thats what we get! Post the specifics of your flavour profiles and I will do my best to get everything into a good usable form with some excel magic hopefully!

So lets all pretend we are on a desert island  with a plug  and loads of cotton, wire, mods, attys etc...  So all you need to choose is 2 ejuice flavour profiles (or one if you are dead set on a profile)

Feel free to discuss and let us know your specific tastes in the thread!

Additional Votes:

Candy - 1
Savoury - 1

Leaderboard (no sub categories): 
Dessert - 51 votes
Menthol - 28 votes
Bakery - 17 votes
Tobacco - 15 votes
Fruit - 14 votes
Beverage - 8 votes
Coffee - 8 votes
Cereal - 6 votes
Candy - 1 vote 
Savoury - 1 vote

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/12/16)

Have you left out Fruity? Or is that included in Menthol - Fruity?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (22/12/16)

Andre said:


> Have you left out Fruity? Or is that included in Menthol - Fruity?



Oh no!! I have indeed, had it in there and managed to delete it while reorganising.. Let me see what i can do!


----------



## GMacDiggity (22/12/16)

@Andre @craigb I've included a manual option now  Just write the type of profile you vote for if its missing (I.e. Fruit, Spices, Tea etc) and I will endeavor to keep a count of votes at the base of the OP 

It seems I have as much brain power as the goat in my photo when it comes to making polls!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (22/12/16)

Maybe @Silver can add a "Fruit" option?

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (22/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Maybe @Silver can add a "Fruit" option?



Good idea! Gonna drop him a PM and see


----------



## Stosta (22/12/16)

GMacDiggity said:


> Good idea! Gonna drop him a PM and see


I tried but my mana is low 

Or we can get really into it and assemble the whole team! [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] [USERGROUP=12]@Moderator[/USERGROUP]

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GMacDiggity (22/12/16)

Stosta said:


> I tried but my mana is low
> 
> Or we can get really into it and assemble the whole team! [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] [USERGROUP=12]@Moderator[/USERGROUP]



Thanks for trying! Not sure its possible :/ 

Haha amazing

I do feel like an opportunity was missed here:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (22/12/16)

GMacDiggity said:


> Thanks for trying! Not sure its possible :/
> 
> Haha amazing
> 
> I do feel like an opportunity was missed here:



Hi @GMacDiggity 
I changed the "Candy" to "Fruit" as you suggested in your PM
Let me know if there is anything else you want changed

FYI - the poll is limited to 10 responses

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/12/16)

I voted for Tobacco and Menthol - Fruity

Nice to see Menthol - Fruity in the lead - lol - lets see if it will stay there.
I suspect not

Give me my tobaccoes and fruity menthols and I am sorted on any island

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar (22/12/16)

I think an island setting like in this scenario, most definitely calls for a menthol fruity mix.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## GMacDiggity (22/12/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @GMacDiggity
> I changed the "Candy" to "Fruit" as you suggested in your PM
> Let me know if there is anything else you want changed
> 
> FYI - the poll is limited to 10 responses



Thanks very much @Silver!

For the one lone Candy voter thus far I have counted your vote in my OP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (23/12/16)

@Silver You'll be happy to know Menthol is still just edging out the Desserts! Neck and neck though

Added in a leaderboard to track the total voting, I'll update periodically

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (23/12/16)

Good idea @GMacDiggity

Will be interesting to see how this one pans out, looks like its a behind the scenes shootout of XXX( and similar ) VS Scream ( and similar) again lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (23/12/16)

@Schnappie Glad you like the idea, thought it would be interesting to see

Ya wanted to try stay away from allegiance to specific juices but under the covers it does seem like those are coming out ahead. Also was wanting to include the DIY boys and girls 

Surprised there hasn't been more support for tobacco given that the tobacco DIY thread is going wild!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/16)

This is very surprising! 58% selected Fruity Menthol and Menthol... and if you walk into a vape shop only about 3% of the juice available are methols?

There is a disconnect somewhere! And a fat opportunity for Juice Vendors!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (23/12/16)

I haven't voted as I don't have any clear preferences. I will usually have at least one of all the flavour profiles listed in my rotation at any time. The only profile which I haven't pursued actively in DIY is Cereals. But even then, I have Wayne's Cereal Milk on my desk atm. I suspect it might be the same for a lot of vapers and especially DIYers.

Is the high menthol poll result representative of total juice sales and market share, or is it more representative of the characteristic that those who like menthol are often less likely to enjoy other profiles, and thus more likely to vote in the poll because their tastes are more defined?

This might also explain the low result for tobacco relative to the DIY Tobacco thread. There are guys like @Viper_SA and @GregF who are renowned tobacco lovers. And I enjoy it too. But not to the point where I would identify tobacco as a clear favourite and be willing to vote for it. If I voted, regardless of which two profiles I chose, it would not accurately represent my vaping habits.

I think you'd get more a more accurate profile of the group if people could vote for as many (or as few) profiles as they like. Restricting it to two is likely to render a skewed result imo. Not that this matters as it's all good fun. But, y'know, just sayin'.


----------



## GMacDiggity (23/12/16)

@RichJB Firstly, waynes Cereal Milk is pretty delicious! 

Agreed that Menthol is quite a polarising thing, If there were to be all combinations of menthol I would imagine the results would be spread similar to the rest of the categories I've used.

I do think that being able to vote for only 2 is quite tricky and will skew the result. Even for me I would say it is tricky to Pick only 2. Think 3/4 would be more representative of my tastes. (May look into adding some additional votes) If it were possible to wight the votes in terms of favourite to least for each person that would be ideal but think that may be too advanced for a forum functionality. 

Quite intrigued by the low result on cereal juices, quite partial to one myself

But also to the point of not identifying only two juices as a favourite that was why the solar powered well-stocked island was in place. More just to see what people think/know they really enjoy. May grant an extra bit of storage for a 3rd option on the island

On a completely unrelated note, The Island with Bear Grylls is a fantastic watch!


----------



## spiv (23/12/16)

I think people are assuming this island is hot and want a nice cool vape. I was imagining more of a secret lair type island somewhere cooler that has a house and thus went for a refreshing fruit and a creamy desert.
Now if it was a hot island and I was living off fish I caught and sleeping on the sand under a makeshift palm tree shelter, a fruity menthol would be amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/16)

Go *menthol - fruity* !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M5000 (12/1/17)

Menthol seems to be the flavour saver. Please point me in the direction of the most comprehensive menthol discussions and suggestions..

XXX and Menthol Ice: XXX on it's own, and at times with menthol ice which is becoming very soothing strangely. I am waiting for Tropical Ice which I have'nt tried and I have a feeling I may like that. Been out of stock for ages.

The Joose SNLV is my current favourite, absolutely oustanding, but like Trinity and Frozen I don't think I would make it for roo long on the island with one dedicated flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (12/1/17)

Coffee rules the roost around here, followed equally by beverage and another favorite that is a distinctly missing profile on the poll... savory. It ought to be there too IMO @Silver.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (12/1/17)

Spydro said:


> Coffee rules the roost around here, followed equally by beverage and another favorite that is a distinctly missing profile on the poll... savory. It ought to be there too IMO @Silver.



Hey @Spydro , now this may well be me not being sure but when you say savory are we talking like meat and potatoes kinda savory?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (12/1/17)

GMacDiggity said:


> Hey @Spydro , now this may well be me not being sure but when you say savory are we talking like meat and potatoes kinda savory?



Savory: spicy, salty, peppery, pungent, sharp, hot, tart, zesty, etc. Lots of things that savory can include, but I extract many of mine from plants/herbs (leaves, inflorescens, bark, roots, etc). I extract them myself to have total control over quality, freshness, content and strength same as I do for some of my other favorite flavor profiles that I DIY. I like strong piquant flavors.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (12/1/17)

@Spydro That does sound quite intriguing. You sir have some unique taste! Would be very interested in trying out your DIY, have heard there are some risks with doing such extracts tho?

Referring to your above given the limit of spaces in the poll Savoury was sadly not making the cut  I have however gone ahead and counted a vote towards it for you! I am just glad you are not vaping anything to do with meat


----------



## Spydro (12/1/17)

GMacDiggity said:


> @Spydro That does sound quite intriguing. You sir have some unique taste! Would be very interested in trying out your DIY, have heard there are some risks with doing such extracts tho?
> 
> Referring to your above given the limit of spaces in the poll Savoury was sadly not making the cut  I have however gone ahead and counted a vote towards it for you! I am just glad you are not vaping anything to do with meat



There are many store bought extracts that can not be done in my home lab because of methodology, equipment and many other reasons. The ones I do are safe with the methods I use for them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (12/1/17)

Where would guys you fit menthol-tobacco combination? That is the one I have in rotation all the time.


----------



## Andre (12/1/17)

alex1501 said:


> Where would guys you fit menthol-tobacco combination? That is the one I have in rotation all the time.


I would classify under Tobacco above.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------

